# connecter du code c++ avec excel



## twigster (26 Mai 2004)

qq connait-il un moyen d'utiliser du code c++ dans excel? bref sous windows on peut générer des dll et se servir des fonctions codées dans du vba sous excel... est-ce-possible de faire de même sous mac os x?

merci


----------



## twigster (27 Mai 2004)

et en plus j'ajoute, que j'ai constaté d'une appli comme photoshop utilise des DLL mais la question est de savoir comment elles sont utilisées et générées?


----------



## Gallenza (27 Mai 2004)

Je dirais que la logique sous OS X c'est d'utiliser Applescript...mais je te conseil plutot d'abandonner les produits proprio Micro$oft.


----------



## twigster (1 Juin 2004)

certes, je suis d'accord sur le fond... microsoft et tout et tout... mais il se trouve que je bosse la journée sours windows et que passe ma journée à linker du c++ avec du vba pour exploiter dans excel des résultats issus d'un langage performant... bref je reformule ma question :

comment utiliser un langage performant type C ou C++ pour l'intégrer dans des macros excel en vba?

merci


----------



## cygwin (1 Juin 2004)

twigster a dit:
			
		

> certes, je suis d'accord sur le fond... microsoft et tout et tout... mais il se trouve que je bosse la journée sours windows et que passe ma journée à linker du c++ avec du vba pour exploiter dans excel des résultats issus d'un langage performant... bref je reformule ma question :
> 
> comment utiliser un langage performant type C ou C++ pour l'intégrer dans des macros excel en vba?
> 
> merci


Le fait que le format excel est le même sous Windows et sous Mac OS ne veut dire que les fonctionnalités le sont aussi : en particulier lorsqu'il s'agit de l'intégration avec le système.
Le code C++ dont tu parles n'est pas n'importe quel code. A mon avis, il s'agit du composant COM qui est propre à Windows.


----------

